# Just messing!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Just us having a bit of fun this morning.


----------



## SpickyDavies (Aug 7, 2008)

so much fun in a toilet roll tube !
so funny when you sneeze at the start

lovely birds


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That was good fun to watch too!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

SpickyDavies said:


> so much fun in a toilet roll tube !
> so funny when you sneeze at the start
> 
> lovely birds


LOL!! Yeah, we love toilet roll tubes in this house, they make good toys as well  As for the sneeze........I'm allergic to dust, hay and sawdust and living in the computer room with us we have two guinea pigs, one rabbit, one canary and two tiels....so I spend nearly all day sneezing! 



sweetrsue said:


> That was good fun to watch too!


Thanks Sue, Dooby is so easy to play with. He's still not over keen on my hands but nowhere near as bitey as he was before we got Daisy. She was hanging on for dear life on top of my head!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'll just explain about the "Tud" on the wall behind me. When my daughter (who is now almost 26) was little, she used to call a cuddle a "tud" so it's always been in our house that if we need a hug or a cuddle, we always say.."Give me a tud!" When I got my new printer about two months ago, it has a fax machine with it....so I said jokingly to Rachael......."Ooooo fax me a tud!"..so she did! I've got her big tud anytime I want one. See........we are mad!!! LMAO!!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL! I loved the sneeze too! Very cute video!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Such a cute video... That Dooby is quite a character as is his "flock leader"..  

What do you use to edit your videos???


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww that was very cute!!! poor Daisy was hanging on for dear life!!! they are gorgeous!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice video  Dooby is such a character


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Tike2 said:


> Such a cute video... That Dooby is quite a character as is his "flock leader"..
> 
> What do you use to edit your videos???



Glad you like it. lol. I use a program called Showbiz, it came with my computer, but you can do exactly the same with Nero Vision Express.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, think I will have lookup Showbiz.. I am running Vista.. has Windows Movie Maker, but doesn't do much.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW!!... I´m impressed.... lovely how Dooby waits for his turn... sooo cute!!!...

Daisy was like "hey!... when is MY turn?!...".. LOL...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Yeah, Dooby doesn't mind sharing.......unless it's food of course!

Daisy plays different games, I'll have to video her sometime. She's so quiet that she sometimes gets forgotten about when it comes to messing around with videos etc.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

too cute, 

my love bird Roxy Loves toilet paper rolls and so do my Pied hand fed tiels 

they do make awesome toys 

my lovebird pugsley Like to dunk his in his bath water - I think he thought they'd float but of course they don't float they sink LOL


----------

